# In you travels, do you find people looking for outdoor spiritual communes?



## AnOldHope (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello Travelers, my visiting time is just about over here. It has been informative to see a little bit of the Traveler cultures and their great variety.

The exposure to the minimalist resourcefulness of travelers has been extremely useful. I will adopt some of what I've learned, thank you for teaching me. I have a final question.

In your travels, with what frequency do you encounter people looking for outdoor communes to stay at long term? It seems it would be counter to the traveler urge to settle down in such a way. I've been checking out ic.org and other commune sites, but they are generally oriented around locations that already have substantial resources and significant infrastructure, and most require a fee or purchase.

If in your travels you find someone lost, and they may be looking for someplace safe and peaceful to be, please direct them to this thread, if only to help them find something that may work for them.

Sought:

-Able to live and function in an outdoor setting, with shelter provided by individual RV or trailer, hauled water, compost toilets, with a little fenced area around it if you have a dog. Solar power maintains the internet connection, and you can buy or bring more solar power for your own devices. Winter is cold, expect to buy propane for heating.

-Able to live around livestock. The location will have goats and chickens, and anyone helping in the care of the animals would get eggs, milk, and every so often some goat meat. If the people in the commune decide to organize group meals, they can, but participation is not mandatory. You can attempt a garden, but water is scarce here and hauling water is gas expensive.

-Able to co-exist peacefully with neighbors in another trailer. Since some of the people present may be working, it would need to be quiet enough that others aren't disturbed during the day or night. If you need loud music, use headphones (naturally communally agreed upon parties would be an exception).

-Income of some kind (no rent is paid, but you need to be able to get the things you need, SSDI/pension/retirement/military/etc or other passive income is fine, as are verifiable online jobs, the location has internet, if you want enough bandwidth for a lot of streaming, our Internet Provider allows incrementally increased bandwidth for $50+, depending on how much you need.)

-Non-violent and intellectually inclined, not looking to fight or harm other humans beings (except in self-defense as afforded by law).

-No hard drugs.

-If you have addictions, you need to have them under sufficient control that you aren't a danger to yourself and others (aside from one's own lung cancer and liver damage).

-Community minded such that you would understand the value of not bringing trouble down on the community, so if you have outstanding issues with law enforcement or the government, they would need to be resolved before coming. (Issues for marijuana possession would not be considered serious). 

Right now many people living on very little money are forced to go to the craigslist rooms ads, and at best they wind up paying $400 a month (more than half their income for many) for a room. At worst, they are treated very poorly. For that percentage of people (large or small as it may be) that fit the above requirements, a place to go without rent would free up that income for them to get something they need for themselves (a vehicle, rv, their own land, whatever).

I recognize that such people may not exist. I would ask that in the spirit of freedom of choice and independent thought, you simply pass this by if it's not for you. It likely isn't fun for Travelers when people judge and mischaracterize your chosen way to live, please don't attack this just because it isn't something that would work for you. There are all kinds of people, and this might be a good situation for some of them.

Thanks, and safe Travels


----------



## Tude (Feb 26, 2017)

? So you signing off the group? Sorry to hear. Instead - keep us updated as to what you are doing to be off the grid 

Also Check out this facebook group - "Living off the Grid" Big population and lots of posts - and some really cool ideas. good luck  And there are a bunch more off the grid type groups out there - websites as well as facebooks.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Feb 27, 2017)

I would love to live in a commune like that, that is exactly what I am looking for. I just spent 3 days on a commune in Tofino, helping out around the land. I would love to find a place with like minded people and live that way long term. the way you have it described with the guidelines, sounds like home, sounds like peace, sounds like family.


----------



## AnOldHope (Feb 27, 2017)

Billy Cougar White said:


> I would love to live in a commune like that, that is exactly what I am looking for. I just spent 3 days on a commune in Tofino, helping out around the land. I would love to find a place with like minded people and live that way long term. the way you have it described with the guidelines, sounds like home, sounds like peace, sounds like family.



Feel free to PM me an email address and we can talk. 

Bear in mind this would be in the US Southwest, very arid and extremely hot compared to anywhere in Canada. However, humans are supremely adaptable. When we work together, we can go to the fucking moon and come back alive, like King Felix said.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 28, 2017)

This guy is a great person and I really appreciate and respect what he's doing with his property. I think it'd be a good place for a para-commune. The natural resources around are absoutlely going to be a challenge and I'd compair the conditions of this commune idea to be something similar to a smaller version of Slabs. Please be respectful if you have the opportunity to work/live/build with this individual. @AnOldHope i hope you stick around on the site! You're a great addition to our community


----------

